# '35 Bluebird



## THE STIG (Sep 27, 2014)

a lil ironing and grease , this puppy will be on the road again,,,


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2014)

*Wow!!!*

Lucky you man. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## mike j (Sep 27, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Lucky you man. Can't wait to see more pics.




Ditto to what he said!!!


----------



## Greg M (Sep 27, 2014)

I am so jealous!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Sep 27, 2014)

Killer! What was the original color?


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 27, 2014)

Really nice bird, man - good for you.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 27, 2014)

*It's been years since I've had any really-good sensations from a streamline-era, 30's ride ... 
but this specimen moves me.   Diggin' the personality the patina presents. 

Beautiful, original machine - it is.*

..........  patric


=====================
=====================


----------



## jkent (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow that must have been kept under the radar! 
So what's the story behind it?
Please tell!
JKent


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2014)

jkent said:


> Wow that must have been kept under the radar!
> So what's the story behind it?
> Please tell!
> JKent





http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59396-35-or-36-Elgin-Bluebird&p=380901#post380901


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 27, 2014)

*Bluebird*

I saw that for sale ad but no answer?  Congrats on your new Elgin. I am waiting for my Elgin to come in the mail. It should be here Monday.

The condition of your Bluebird is perfect! I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## jkent (Sep 27, 2014)

WOW! I missed that completely. I took a road trip from Alabama to Colorado and spent a week out there with my bro.
Really wish I had seen it. I tried to make a deal on the last Bluebird that showed up here and wound up at the Memory Lane show.
The guy said he had restored cars all his life and he was going to do a complete resto on the bike in less than a week. Well it showed up at ML and it looked like someone had dipped it in an almost pink paint. Not one dent ( and it had a lot of them ) had been fixed or rolled out. It was a disaster to say the least. My offer before the show dropped 75% after seeing his " Resto ".
Maybe someday it will happen for me. One of my all time favorite bikes.
Congrats on a really nice Bird!
JKent


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 27, 2014)

*Bluebird*

In my eyes, this bike looks as if it was born from a extraterrestrial alien womb, not manufactured. One of my all time favorite bikes!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 27, 2014)

CONGRATS!! Im jealous...(What else is new..)Is that the ULTRA rare 35' only chainguard?


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 27, 2014)

congrats on the bike!  just my 2 cents but id ride it the way it is,hope you enjoy it.  loved the back story on the bike to if you got the full tour by Doug.

Nick.


----------



## 41rollfast (Sep 27, 2014)

Super nice! Should be an awesome bike to ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2014)

Between the BB & Twin 60, this is turning out to be one Hell of a weekend!


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 27, 2014)

It's kinda' funny how nice bikes often seem to come up around the same time - cosmic...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Glad you got it Tarry. This is one of those still on my "hit" list. Maybe next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 27, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> Killer! What was the original color?




Red........not enough to save


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 27, 2014)

parts on the ironing board,,,


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice bird. Saw it as  you snagged it off a fellow cabers want add. Red is 36 - 37 not 35 I believe.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 27, 2014)

Is this a common problem with the rear dropout warping on these frames?


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2014)

*Color*



redline1968 said:


> Nice bird. Saw it as  you snagged it off a fellow cabers want add. Red is 36 - 37 not 35 I believe.




Catalog says French blue with red trim for 35. But who knows. It could have been a late 35 red. Whatever the case, I love this bike. Rob.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Catalog says French blue with red trim for 35. But who knows. It could have been a late 35 red. Whatever the case, I love this bike. Rob.




35 color is French blue with red accents. the red added in 36 and slight frame Change for 36. Check the #on the hangar. Mine


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 27, 2014)

D or 0  10


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2014)

Interesting.. Mine is just 15xxxxx no letters.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2014)

Definitely looks like a O 10 interesting. Here's is mine no letters.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 28, 2014)

,


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks great. Just did some research and yours is a 36 with the O in the number. Mine is weird it's a partial N so it's a 35.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 28, 2014)

Phil Marshall post,,,


Hi Paul, I think it is a good time to mention a few things I?ve noticed about your Bluebird so you are aware of them in case you don?t sell the bike or so that any prospective buyers can be made aware. 

First of all the bike has a great patina and that is a selling point to many but the bike was repainted at some time (probably in the 50?s when some of the other parts were replaced) 

Your bike has the early seat mast that was replaced by the end of the first year of production with a stronger reinforced version. This corroborates that the bike is a 1935 (or early 1936) model. At that time the Bluebird was only available in French blue which is a greenish, non metallic robin?s egg blue. The blisters on the side of the tank and on the rack would have been painted red, not white. Later in 1936 the bluebird was also offered in non-metallic red with white trim although this combination was less popular. Later still, in the summer of 1937, the colors were changed to opalescent (read metallic) blue with red trim or opalescent gunmetal (grey) with ivory trim. 

The bikes were produced for Sears by Westfield and the serial number on the bottom of the crank hanger will clear up the manufacturing date. A serial number beginning with an ?N? signifies 1935, an ?A? is for 1936, and a ?B? is for 1937.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 28, 2014)

You realize he's talking about my bike.. 1935 red is ..1936


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Sep 28, 2014)

What do those go for on average? Ive only seen 1 in person and the owner snubbed me because I didn't know what it was


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Harley Mclemore said:


> What do those go for on average? Ive only seen 1 in person and the owner snubbed me because I didn't know what it was




Complete bikes range from about $8k such as this to about $15k for a nice original or top level restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 29, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>




Yep... that's a later reinforced neck thicker than mine. 36-37. Still gonna be a sweet bike. Value?.... I'm too attached to mine.. It's  priceless to me. Wished I had more of them


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow and I thought my 39 Hawthorne was rare and expensive. I got alot to learn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Harley Mclemore said:


> Wow and I thought my 39 Hawthorne was rare and expensive. I got alot to learn.




There are actually quite a few bikes that get into this range including early full boogie Schwinn Autocycles, Aerocycle, Big tank Twin Flex Huffmans, Huffman Super Streamlines, Elgin Twin 60, '37 Roadmaster Supreme, Shelby Airflo Speedline, and Bowden Spacelander to name a few. Its pretty easy to drain a bank account--I know I've done it and don't regret it for a second! V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 30, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Yep... that's a later reinforced neck thicker than mine. 36-37. Still gonna be a sweet bike. Value?.... I'm too attached to mine.. It's  priceless to me. Wished I had more of them




yup, prolly '36....... not concerned about value, it's going to be my rider .


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 30, 2014)

*bluebird*

super nice bike you got there stig. from bicycle larry


----------



## larock65 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Great bike!*

How does it ride?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 1, 2014)

larock65 said:


> How does it ride?




sahweeeeet !


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 1, 2014)

light n sound,,,


----------



## DUSTYSHADOW (Oct 1, 2014)

*Blue bird*

Hi Terry,  It's so great to see the old girl with life back in her !! Couldn't have found a her a better home !!!  Did you put the big battery in ?     Doug


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 1, 2014)

DUSTYSHADOW said:


> Did you put the big battery in ?     Doug




Hey Doug,, made a 2 Dcell tube that clips onto factory mounts, couple wires and bulb.   Thanks again !!!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 1, 2014)

*numbers and letters eh!*



redline1968 said:


> Definitely looks like a O 10 interesting. Here's is mine no letters.




Mark...very interesting...my bird has 2 sets of numbers    B98 then if i can remember correctly below or above is N11857...go figure...i believe i have a 35............these bicycle due ride sweetly............


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> Mark...very interesting...my bird has 2 sets of numbers    B98 then if i can remember correctly below or above is N11857...go figure...i believe i have a 35............these bicycle due ride sweetly............




Interesting.. All I have is one set. That means you can give me your bird .They do ride awesome.


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 9, 2014)

RJWess said:


> Is this a common problem with the rear dropout warping on these frames?




i figured this double bend mess out...  when the hanger breaks away it drops (the 1st bend), drop out won't close caus of axle
so it bends the front part of drop out




when it's pushed back up, the weakest point (adjuster screw folds) will bends before the the 1st bend


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 9, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> i figured this double bend mess out...  when the hanger breaks away it drops (the 1st bend), drop out won't close caus of axle
> so it bends the front part of drop out
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get it fixed then?


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 9, 2014)

*Wow*

Wow!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2014)

When I got mine there was no speedo gear on the rear hub. I soon realized that the frame is made so it fits and if you don't have one in place the frame will compress and cause stress. This could cause some damage so I checked it and the put a spacer in there for support.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 9, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Did you get it fixed then?




soon,  burn the brass off hanger where it was broken, straighten dropouts, jig it up and weld it all together..... ain't nutin.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 9, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> soon,  burn the brass off hanger where it was broken, straighten dropouts, jig it up and weld it all together..... ain't nutin.




don't forget the tricky part!!.. ya gotta anneal the drop out first,, and then temper it hard once again. maybe ya could smash some carbon into it too,, make it Ginzu hard! (grin)


----------



## RJWess (Oct 9, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> When I got mine there was no speedo gear on the rear hub. I soon realized that the frame is made so it fits and if you don't have one in place the frame will compress and cause stress. This could cause some damage so I checked it and the put a spacer in there for support.




Good to know this.
Thank You


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 9, 2014)

*Presto.......*


----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice job, keep us posted, por favor.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## csx65 (Oct 9, 2014)

*bluebird*



THE STIG said:


>




what did you use for your laser?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 9, 2014)

csx65 said:


> what did you use for your laser?




have a lazer level mounted above


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 9, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> have a lazer level mounted above




cool stuff. I've been wondering  'why, how the droop-outs bend'. Ya know, there's all that support on the bracket, rear, front and top yet lower is weak?  And I see it now, the tail, it wiggles when sat on sides, bumps etc. flipped from back to change tires, it's a good distance, enough to shift which helps pull on the screwed/tapped, pressed out cuts. The weakest link is not as strong as a shift on the rear bars that would pull em away,  down.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 9, 2014)

This is a big reason why I joined the Cabe after lurking for years. The attention to detail. The love and admiration of bicycles. You have gone the extra mile for research of an amazing Elgin creation.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 10, 2014)

like new, one owner.......now where's that rattle can


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 10, 2014)

Great job! If only I can get my Aerocycle frame straightened and geometry correct!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 10, 2014)

jacdan98 said:


> Great job! If only I can get my Aerocycle frame straightened and geometry correct I want to ride it!




pics??


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 10, 2014)

The frame broke and then repaired but the bottom tube seems to be to short *& I don't know what the length should be*, but the fork should fill the gap in the tank. See pic


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 10, 2014)

easy fix.........


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Measurements*

Hey Jack,
   Here is the best I can do without removing the tank. Down tube is measured from inside stop to BB. Top was measured over the tank which I don't think affects it a whole lot. Should at least give you an idea if you are in the ballpark. I hope this helps. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 10, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Jack,
> Here is the best I can do without removing the tank. Down tube is measured from inside stop to BB. Top was measured over the tank which I don't think affects it a whole lot. Should at least give you an idea if you are in the ballpark. I hope this helps. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 172876




Thanks Freqman! What is the full measurement of the bottom bar minus the tank tab?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Add 1"--21 3/4" would be the total length measured from the bearing cup to the BB. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 10, 2014)

*mystery solved!!* Thanks Freqman1 




 My frame measures 21 1/2 bottom tube everything else is fine. I just need to replace the bottom bar. Easy fix if you have the right measurements. Thank You THE STIG for letting me use your tread. 

Thanks,
jackdaniel


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 11, 2014)

Nicky all done Glass Bead'n the bird,,,










couple lead seams to repair and paint,,,


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2014)

The bike is coming along nicely Tarry. So what color are you going to paint it? Back to the original red? V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> So what color are you going to paint it?  V/r Shawn




 Argent Silver, Navy Blue trim


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 12, 2014)

*nice helper!!*



THE STIG said:


> Nicky all done Glass Bead'n the bird,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stig, its nice to see your significant other helping with bikes, it looks like you have a good thing going there, its nice to see in this day and age, sincerely Mark


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 12, 2014)

all lead fill replaced, holes repaired, ready for primer,,


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 12, 2014)

Jeeze..what took so long!?!?   NICE color combo!!!!


----------



## Curtis68 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Very cool*

Tarry, Very nice bike and great work on the restore so far.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 14, 2014)

a few tweaks on fork before paint 
 fender uniform to down tube, fender brace inline with chain stays


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 15, 2014)

fenders have a couple dents


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2014)

*Sweet!!!*

Love that color. Can't wait to see this one done. Rob.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2014)

NICE paint job! You've really moved along on this one!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> a few tweaks on fork before paint
> fender uniform to down tube, fender brace inline with chain stays



That autocycle looks pretty lonely back there in the dark corner. .. sad lil autocycle. ..


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 15, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That autocycle looks pretty lonely back there in the dark corner. .. sad lil autocycle. ..




you should buy it before Ebola epidemic


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 16, 2014)

scuffd n buffd


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## mike j (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking excellent Stig, Great colors, reminds me of some of those iconic photos of the eagles built into the top of the Chrysler building in NYC. Art Deco at it's best.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 19, 2014)

mike j said:


> Looking excellent Stig, Great colors, reminds me of some of those iconic photos of the eagles built into the top of the Chrysler building in NYC. Art Deco at it's best.




Duesenbird 



one more piece, it's got all kinds of sheet going on,,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

I was wondering where that was....or if you had decide to rat it...ha


----------



## DUSTYSHADOW (Oct 19, 2014)

*Blue bird*

Hi Tarry, 
  Beautiful job so far !!! Dad would be smiling down on ya !!   Do you ever go to sleep. Ha Ha   Doug


----------



## NICKY (Oct 20, 2014)

DUSTYSHADOW said:


> Hi Tarry,
> Beautiful job so far !!! Dad would be smiling down on ya !!   Do you ever go to sleep. Ha Ha   Doug




Lol he does sleep. However when he is awake he doesn't sit still. Glad you like it so far.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 20, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>




Mo better,,


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 20, 2014)

DUSTYSHADOW said:


> Do you ever go to sleep




can't get nothing done sleep'n


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 20, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> can't get nothing done sleep'n




Compared to the Shelby this one is taking you  * F   O   R   E   V   E   R!*


----------



## csx65 (Oct 20, 2014)

*bluebird*



THE STIG said:


> Mo better,,




Is the bluebird rear fender the same as the skylark rear fender?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 20, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> compared to the shelby this one is taking you  * f   o   r   e   v   e   r!*




ha!  ............


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 20, 2014)

csx65 said:


> Is the bluebird rear fender the same as the skylark rear fender?




tail cut dif, skirt guard holes, dif rear brace......... sure it could be modified to work


----------



## NICKY (Oct 20, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Compared to the Shelby this one is taking you  * F   O   R   E   V   E   R!*




Thats cus i made him finish my coat rack lol delay is all my fault


----------



## dave429 (Oct 20, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> fenders have a couple dents




Can't wait to see this finished! Looks great so far!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 22, 2014)

no runs, no drips, no errors.......


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice workmanship, that gets lost in this hobby it's good to see the metal work was done right. Have you tried white walls on it yet?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> no runs, no drips, no errors.......



Nice phantom!


----------



## mike j (Oct 22, 2014)

Excellent job, all around Stig. Everything works, it's almost understated, which isn't easy for that bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 22, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Nice phantom!




Yes, that is  the coolest Schwinn I've ever seen!


----------



## dave429 (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful Work!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2014)

The bike came out really nice Tarry. BTW 10x cooler than most Schwinns! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Yes, that is  the coolest Schwinn I've ever seen!



So what's the story? ...why no Chain guard? .. I've seen some with and without? ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So what's the story? ...why no Chain guard? .. I've seen some with and without? ...




Without going to the catalog I don't believe the 'real' BBs ('35-7) had guards. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Without going to the catalog I don't believe the 'real' BBs ('35-7) had guards. V/r Shawn



I was confused at real bluebird. Now I see what you mean... had never noticed tell now lol...Some bike dude I am..esh ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yea I'll probably catch some grief for that comment! I know Tarry has a nicely restored '38 as well and of course Nick (Nickinator) has done most of the real leg work on documenting these bikes. It's just one of those, to me, that misses the mark. Essentially a Robin frame with sheet metal that just doesn't flow well. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 22, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I was confused at real bluebird. Now I see what you mean... had never noticed tell now lol...Some bike dude I am..esh ...




yup, that year Phantom's had a guard


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 22, 2014)

jacdan98 said:


> Nice workmanship, that gets lost in this hobby it's good to see the metal work was done right.




yup, all hammers, no filler,,,


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 22, 2014)

onto the next one


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> no runs, no drips, no errors.......




 Fantastic job getting this one together.
Your bike building skills are very impressive.
Best looking bird I've ever seen. After your record breaking build of the Speedline Airflo, and now this beauty, I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## csx65 (Oct 23, 2014)

*bluebird*



THE STIG said:


> yup, all hammers, no filler,,,




PM sent.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 23, 2014)

jacdan98 said:


> Have you tried white walls on it yet?




not dig'n them,,


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 23, 2014)

csx65 said:


> PM sent.




why anyone would want to mash the rack around the frame behind the axle nut, it's a simple fix on the outside with thin nuts..


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2014)

Shouldn't it have these too?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 23, 2014)

catfish said:


> Shouldn't it have these too?




i guess it depends ? i don't "need" ($$$) them ..........


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 23, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> not dig'n them,,



Yeah...Black wall


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 23, 2014)

catfish said:


> Shouldn't it have these too?



Those are pretty. ...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice job Stig....Ill tell you what you dont Slip nor sleep you get poop done! The bluebird came out great...oh by the way id would rock the white wall tires for sure on it!


----------



## slick (Oct 23, 2014)

Shouldn't it be called the aluminum bird now? Looks like bare aluminum. 

Oh and run the whitewalls. Blackwalls are blah... for a repainted bike. Crusty bikes look good with blackwalls.


----------

